# those unwary to varnyard



## Skeetzy (Sep 8, 2012)

*Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Guess a mod wanted to delete the finally thread. Not sure why. But any news? Just worked 11 hours and barely got to glance at the thread.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 8, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

As of last time I saw it, no news. Apparently he's screwing people over. They deleted my comment accurately stating that I had predicted this happening again.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I think because they warned someone about posting negative things like that. Stresses everyone out more. Bobby still has a chance to redeem himself. No reason to trash talk now. The thread turned into a discussion about what we're gonna do if he screws us over. We all still have hope though lol


----------



## dgates08 (Sep 8, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

basically to sum it up we r all waiting till october before canceling or taking legal actions, i personally want to still believe that he is going to pull through and get everyone their tegus.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 8, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Who is the information nazi that deletes these threads? Are they in on the scam?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 8, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

No. Some people just worship Bobby for unknown reasons.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 8, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I'm pretty sure bobby owns the forum and could delete a thread himself if he came on and saw it...


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 8, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Total scam!


----------



## Ujarak (Sep 8, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Bobby does not own the forum. Josh does and as far as legal action i have alteady taked my first steps to take him to court and have informed him as such.


----------



## james.w (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Josh does own the forum, but Bobby is a mod and can delete post/threads.


----------



## jamesnyborg (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

To my understanding, Bobby started/created this forum and then sold it. So far the weather where he is at is gonna be perfect till friday! Under 90 degrees and 10% chance of rain. Lets see what happens.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Just letting folks know. I have asked Bobby for a refund and have received no word for him. I then started a dispute with Paypal but, due to the payments being over 45 days old, they can do nothing. They did, however, ask me to contact the IC3(some sort of government organization to check for criminal wrongdoing), and I will be doing so. At this point, since I'm no longer getting a Tegu from him, he has basically stolen my money. One hopes he gets back to me, but I suspect he'll take his sweet time.

And, yes, he doesn't own the forum. From my phone conversations with him, however, he is certainly no fan of it at all.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I'm calling him tomorrow morning, and asking if he's shipping MY tegu. He likes to say he is shipping but not yours specifically. If he says no I'm telling him I'm going through with the legal actions to get my money back, and ordering one elsewhere. I said October 1st but he can't have any excuses this week with that weather he has coming.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I did it and it was an accident. It has been returned. Oops, sorry about that. But if you look at the reactions on this thread, you will get an idea of why posts have been removed. Who is the information nazi? Bobby is a mod? This is how misinformation gets started.

1. Josh is the owner of the site, not Bobby
2. Bobby is not a mod nor does he have any influence on this site
3. We, the site members, are not involved in any scam or cover-up. There is no tegu conspiracy.
4. posting "see, I told you so" does not benefit the conversation and will be removed. How does that help anyone?
5. Calling someone a liar or making statements about their moral convictions. Just stick to the facts. Say he lied...not he's a liar. No one polices every thread, it is just this thread that gets out of hand. That is for the protection of the forum in general.
6. I am not a Bobby worshipper....I am objective and completely uninvolved. If you step back and look at the thread, there are 13 pages of people who are angry, disappointed, hurt. Lots of strong emotions. They mod/admin team is just trying to keep those people from getting angrier and hurting more. It's not to protect Bobby, but the forum members.

Just remember that if it is your post that gets removed, it isn't deleted, it is just hidden. And there is a bigger picture at play, it is not personal. If you have a question about it, I'd be happy to answer it via pm.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

No hard feelings. And I agree wholeheartedly. I remade this thread so we could continue the discussion. Not pointing any fingers, but most the negative posts are coming from those who aren't a part of us who are waiting for a tegu. We all realize its looking like a repeat of last year, but as stated before, Bobby still has more than enough time to redeem himself to everybody. Who knows maybe he'll ship 500 tegus tomorrow


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I agree with you, Skeetzy.  No problem with continuing the discussion. Most people who know me, know that I am always about open minded discussion. It's not just me, but Josh and everyone wants it to be about what is going on, and not so much "What a jerk" sort of posts.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Thanks for sorting some of the facts out Laura. 

I have a question. Ppl keep talking about what happened with bobby last year. But I've not really gathered a clear picture of EXACTLY what happened? 

And to those folks stating they've been waiting since last year to receive their tegu- why is it none of you took a legal action about it then?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I have started a Tegu from around the world site on FB if anyone would like to keep the bobby thread open for discussion You all are welcome to come and talk about it.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tegus-From-Around-The-World/410665055660667?ref=hl


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Question. Has anyone gotten a solidified date from Bobby about when he is actually going to ship the tegus? At any point during all of your transactions? Any specific date?


----------



## spark678 (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

You do not get solid dates unless he calls you the night before he ships. For everyone that has the need to post their experiences with Bobby please do not forget that we have a good guy bad guy forum here http://www.tegutalk.com/forumdisplay.php?fid=52#axzz25jFWOqVE. Please keep it clean so it will stay posted and others can read your experience.


----------



## james.w (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

It's not the forums fault in any way. There are still plenty of threads regarding last years situation.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

It wasn't a scam last year.
The only posts that are marked "unapproved", not deleted are the rants. that should be obvious. If someone was trying to cover for Bobby, the whole thread would disappear and all the bad info would be removed. That is not the case. Caveat Emptor.


The forum did not advise you to put a deposit on an animal that was not alive, and without a written contract. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

So he essentially just calls right before he ships? Oh wow that's crazy. Has anyone gotten ahold of him?


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I have a few times, but not really recently. I'm calling him tomorrow to ask him if he's shipping. If he says no, or gives another excuse, I'm contacting his local PD, the BBB, and a lawyer. Just going to start asking for info on what we can do, and saving it all for everyone here. I'm going to explain to them that there's a group of us online in the same situation, and probably more who's voices aren't being heard(besides poor parents and spouses that get vented to). I'm done with the October 1st date already. All the other tegus for sale are getting older and sold, I'm making sure I have a tegu on my doorstep Tuesday morning, whether it's a Varnyard or any other breeders.


----------



## Realitynh (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Thanx Skeet, I'm one of them, haven't heard a thing in months! Lemme know.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Contact Ty @ [email protected] . He responded to all my emails within like 30 minutes.

If he has any tegus left, it will be on your front door tuesday morning.

I got Mac (red tegu) on tuesday after first contacting him 4 days prior on friday night. Great buying experience. And Mac was only $125 as opposed to the $250 for varyard's invisible red tegus.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

My pleasure. I'm not in it for my money anymore at all. I've accepted the loss of the $150. At this point, I just want to prevent him from doing this again to everyone another year. If I get my tegu from him, that'd be awesome. If we get our money back, that'd be even better.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

A friend of mine says I should call and ask for refund...similar to another poster on here.either I get an animal or get my money...that sort of thing.I did email Bobby ...saying,in a nutshell, that I just want a timeline of deposit months that have already shipped out and what time frame my tegu would be shipped in.I had assumed his request for balance meant there actually was an animal to ship.the other thing I was advised to do is contact paypal. I really wanted to wait and see if he just got over his head or if he seriously collects the balances before he actually has an animal to go with that order...please keep us all posted on this stuff because honestly I only started hearing bad things about Varnyard after I had already ordered and was waiting for the baby...I just recently joined this forum.this is stressing me out bigtime.thanks for all the info.it really does help to know I'm not alone in this...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



BatGirl1 said:


> A friend of mine says I should call and ask for refund...similar to another poster on here.either I get an animal or get my money...that sort of thing.I did email Bobby ...saying,in a nutshell, that I just want a timeline of deposit months that have already shipped out and what time frame my tegu would be shipped in.I had assumed his request for balance meant there actually was an animal to ship.the other thing I was advised to do is contact paypal. I really wanted to wait and see if he just got over his head or if he seriously collects the balances before he actually has an animal to go with that order...please keep us all posted on this stuff because honestly I only started hearing bad things about Varnyard after I had already ordered and was waiting for the baby...I just recently joined this forum.this is stressing me out bigtime.thanks for all the info.it really does help to know I'm not alone in this...
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2




Playing into this whole 'timeline' thing is part of the problem. If the tegus existed, they should have been shipped long ago. It does not take this long to ship tegus. If I lived on top of a mountain and had to travel 200 miles by mule I could get everything shipped in less than a month. How long has it been? The 'timeline' *IS* the scam.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



todeyius said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine says I should call and ask for refund...similar to another poster on here.either I get an animal or get my money...that sort of thing.I did email Bobby ...saying,in a nutshell, that I just want a timeline of deposit months that have already shipped out and what time frame my tegu would be shipped in.I had assumed his request for balance meant there actually was an animal to ship.the other thing I was advised to do is contact paypal. I really wanted to wait and see if he just got over his head or if he seriously collects the balances before he actually has an animal to go with that order...please keep us all posted on this stuff because honestly I only started hearing bad things about Varnyard after I had already ordered and was waiting for the baby...I just recently joined this forum.this is stressing me out bigtime.thanks for all the info.it really does help to know I'm not alone in this...
> ...



So in other words he is aware of the paypal 45 day thing and just tries to string us along until it's too late for anyone to get their money back? Nice.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Everyone with problems should also post on the fauna classifieds BOI, it is a much larger audience than here.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Bobby's payment system is terrible; selling that which is not yet there or available. He should drop the whole idea of deposits and all that other crap and sell them when they're available just like every other breeder usually does. He's a terrible businessman but a great breeder. Kept my mouth shut long enough on the subject, but he has got to get his act together.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



BatGirl1 said:


> So in other words he is aware of the paypal 45 day thing and just tries to string us along until it's too late for anyone to get their money back? Nice.



Pretty much. The more time goes by, the less options you have.

He didn't even respond to me calls or emails until waaaay after my red tegu was supposed to hatch (he gave me an exact hatch date after the first rough date had already passed), and only after I started posting about how I abandoned my deposits. I think his plan there was to wait until everyone else's reds were all sold, and then tell me the bad news, and try to sell me on one of the AA tegus that he did have.

By the time he did contact me with the following email, I had already bought MacGyver from Ty so I ignored his email because I wasn't interested in another month of phone tag.



> Give me a ring if you will, 850-215-7308
> 
> Thanks, Bobby Hill, Owner,
> http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/
> http://www.tegusforsale.com/



He wouldn't even say in the email that the reds never hatched.

When I first placed my red tegu deposit, he sounded very shady on the phone talking about the reds. He was trying to sell me on anything other than the reds, but I told him the red was the primary one I was interested in. I think he knew at that point he would not have a red for me, but sold me the deposit anyway. When I later found all the threads about last years reds, I contacted him to check in and make sure everything was going to be ok this year. He said something along the lines of "I have extra red breeding pairs going this season, there are absolutely going to be red tegus this year for you." He guaranteed it. It's not something anyone could guarantee 100%, but he did, which was itself shady, and then he failed to come through (no suprise.) I am convinced that I was scammed since I placed my deposit in March.

I do not believe that most [any] tegus that have not arrived yet ever will.



TeguBuzz said:


> Bobby's payment system is terrible; selling that which is not yet there or available. He should drop the whole idea of deposits and all that other crap and sell them when they're available just like every other breeder usually does. He's a terrible businessman but a great breeder. Kept my mouth shut long enough on the subject, but he has got to get his act together.



He makes his money from locking people in with deposits. Thats the scam. He likes that.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



todeyius said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > So in other words he is aware of the paypal 45 day thing and just tries to string us along until it's too late for anyone to get their money back? Nice.
> ...



Oh yea, that's for sure. I'm surprised people still deal with him even after the incident with the reds last year.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Quick note RE: PayPal

After 45 days, transactions are not eligible disputes that paypal will refund... but they WILL still take & log the complaint in the same system (resoution center). Everyone should do this anyway, I just did.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



todeyius said:


> Quick note RE: PayPal
> 
> After 45 days, transactions are not eligible disputes that paypal will refund... but they WILL still take & log the complaint in the same system (resoution center). Everyone should do this anyway, I just did.



Have you contacted your bank or gone about any other methods of getting your money back. 

Can someone link the Varnyard Boi? I see one Irish Murphy started. Wasn't sure if that's the same one or not


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



Logie_Bear said:


> todeyius said:
> 
> 
> > Quick note RE: PayPal
> ...



I have not. I am more interested in making sure the cycle ends here than in trying to get my $250 back


----------



## the_cw (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Please let me know if anyone is doing any legal issues against Bobby. I've asked for a refund--2 emails, 2 calls--and heard nothing. It *is* a scam. I'd like to get my money back. I mean to.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I'm giving him a chance to ship me a tegu tomorrow. If he ignores my call, gives an excuse, AND refuses to give me a refund, I'm starting the ball rolling. Already got some info gathered on what to do. And some breeders that will ship me one.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Just gonna leave this here.
http://www.jud10.org/CountyCourt/SmallClaims/claims.htm

Tomorrow I am giving as much information as I can to my dad who has lawyer benefits from his work and he is gonna talk to them. I am also going to start writing everything I can down and logging it. If anyone else would like to do this too it would be appreciated because I have work and school 5 days a week so it's gonna be hard for me. I also do not care so much about the 150$ lost rather than ending his scam now. If I get my money or tegu that would be awesome. If we can form a group and do this together I feel it will be much more effective than all of us just doing our own separate thing.


----------



## armywife (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

so does anyone know if I filed a dispute within the 45 days will I get my money back?
This is terrible


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



armywife said:


> so does anyone know if I filed a dispute within the 45 days will I get my money back?
> This is terrible



If its been *less 45 days* of when you sent him the paypal, I think you can dispute it and win, *yes*.

If it has *more than 45*, you can still register the dispute through paypal, but paypal *will not* reverse the charges themselves.

Note: A few other things might be factors also. Paypal has lots of options describing what the payment was made for. As long as it was correctly marked one of the options for Physical Goods (which is correct, it is for a physical tegu), and not something like Services or Gift you should be fine.


----------



## lexee126 (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

We put a deposit on a red tegu in February. Bobby said they would be ready in the middle of August. Well the middle of August came and we heard nothing so we called. He told us that there were no reds because he shipped them all to Germany for orders that were placed last year. He gave us the option of getting an all american so we paid the extra money (along with the 2nd half of the deposit) and waited. We have called numerous times and weather was the excuse for not shipping. We called again on friday and he said he was going to try to ship out a bunch of tegus on monday or tuesday. We are tired of waiting and if we have no tegu this week we are going to take legal action also. Good luck all!


----------



## armywife (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



todeyius said:


> armywife said:
> 
> 
> > so does anyone know if I filed a dispute within the 45 days will I get my money back?
> ...



Thank you for the info-it has only been three weeks so fingers crossed......


----------



## Wil (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



Logie_Bear said:


> todeyius said:
> 
> 
> > Quick note RE: PayPal
> ...



Here you go. http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=334633&highlight=bobby+hill


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 9, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



Wil said:


> Logie_Bear said:
> 
> 
> > todeyius said:
> ...




jesus christ. I just read that whole thing. total thief. the 1% doubt I had in the back of my mind is gone. total thief.


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

OMG. I'm so sorry for all of you for having to deal with this. The same thing happened to me. I gave Bobby a deposit in March. Than gave him the rest of the payment later on. I waited to hear from him to see when the red Tegu would be shipped out. I called him, emailed him and no response. The finally I got a hold of him on the phone. He told me the same thing that he shipped alot of the Tegus to Germany and that he took me of the list for a red Tegu. I told him that he should of contacted me first before taking me of the list. He sad that I could get a AA or extreme giant. I told him no. I want the red Tegu that I payed for. Then he started to talk about how the reds don't get that tame. I told him that if he doesn't have any reds to give me a refund. He sad that he would try to get me a red Tegu. After this I haven't heared back from him. So I opened a despute with PayPal. I found out, too, that after 45 days they can do nothing about it. They also DO NOT COVER DEPOSITS. But I did get the second payment of $125 back through PayPal. I took a copy from PayPal to my bank and explained to them what is going on. They sad they can not make him pay me back if he doesn't want to. So I send him a PayPal money request for my deposit. I got ahold of him on the phone. He yelled at me because I opened up a despute. He sad because I did that I'm not going to get my deposit back and that we are even. 

I got my two AA from him in 09 and never had a problem with him. I don't know what happened to him. I feel so sick to my stomach because I know that I recommended so many people to him and now they are out of the money because of the scam. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Bobby basically tells everyone to **** off in this huge thread:

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=325109


----------



## tresh (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

This all just makes me so sick...he's got such beautiful tegus, my Ammy girl is a wonderful tegu that arrived last year healthy and I couldn't be happier with her, but it's obvious that something has gone very very wrong with Bobby with how all of this has been going. 

I think the loss he suffered last year has just completely cracked his mind or some such. Only explanation I can think of.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



txrepgirl said:


> I feel so sick to my stomach because I know that I recommended so many people to him and now they are out of the money because of the scam. I am so very sorry.



It isn't your fault Sam. I haven't dealt with him personally but it's a shame that multiple people have had problems with his business. I think it's poopy it's come down to this but I also think its great that customers can share their experiences with potential buyers as long as its done in a civil manner.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I've known Bobby since 2006. I would have considered us friends which is why I've tried to stay out of this affair as much as possible. I think there are some personal issues he has gone through and he is in a place that he can't get out of easily. I'd like to believe that he didn't set out to rip people off, things just got out of hand. I don't defend his actions. I think it is heartbreaking for everyone involved. I hope the buyers get their money back and Bobby gets back on his feet.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



Skeetzy said:


> I'm calling him tomorrow morning, and asking if he's shipping MY tegu. He likes to say he is shipping but not yours specifically. If he says no I'm telling him I'm going through with the legal actions to get my money back, and ordering one elsewhere. I said October 1st but he can't have any excuses this week with that weather he has coming.



i told you guys from day one about bobby cause i was getting the run around from him i even posted it up along with a conversation i had with mr.hills and someone deleted my tread and ive been going threw this with mr.hill for a couple of months now and he even told me if i wanted my money back to sue him cause that was the only way i was gonna get my money back.....so im doing just that all im telling everybody thats taking legal action is to make sure you save all the emails between you and him cause he love's to lie....also contact your bank if it hasn't been over 100 days youre bank will take care of it...from what paypal told me.....GOOD LUCK



the_cw said:


> Just letting folks know. I have asked Bobby for a refund and have received no word for him. I then started a dispute with Paypal but, due to the payments being over 45 days old, they can do nothing. They did, however, ask me to contact the IC3(some sort of government organization to check for criminal wrongdoing), and I will be doing so. At this point, since I'm no longer getting a Tegu from him, he has basically stolen my money. One hopes he gets back to me, but I suspect he'll take his sweet time.
> 
> And, yes, he doesn't own the forum. From my phone conversations with him, however, he is certainly no fan of it at all.



hey can you email me the number to IC3


----------



## chelvis (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Man this sucks for everyone. Seriously post on BBB and Fauna, although Fauna is turning into Bobby just yelling back. 

I know tempers are high, and rightly so I would be pived too. Just keep in mind the MODs are doing what they are suppose to hiding treads that could be offensive so don't get mad at them. Use that anger in a productive way to fuel investigating. There are legal agancies that will help, places like legal shield will look at the case and tell you what actions can be taken.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

The Internet Crime Complaint Center (IC3) is a partnership between the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) and the National White Collar Crime Center (NW3C), funded in part by the Bureau of Justice Assistance (BJA).

http://www.ic3.gov/complaint/default.aspx

Awesome. Online complaint form. Hit it up boys & girls.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



chelvis said:


> Man this sucks for everyone. Seriously post on BBB and Fauna, although Fauna is turning into Bobby just yelling back.
> 
> I know tempers are high, and rightly so I would be pived too. Just keep in mind the MODs are doing what they are suppose to hiding treads that could be offensive so don't get mad at them. Use that anger in a productive way to fuel investigating. There are legal agancies that will help, places like legal shield will look at the case and tell you what actions can be taken.


hey chelvis whats BBB and Fauna?


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

You will need this address when filing the online IC3 complaint form:



http://www.ic3.gov/complaint/default.aspx


----------



## Wil (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Better Business Bureau and fauna classifieds BOI.


----------



## chelvis (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Thank you Wil.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Sheesh, that BOI is a mess. Well, this whole situation is a huge mess. But the BOI is like 6 pages of fauna members bickering amongst themselves and only 2 or 3 actual legitimate posts from folks who've not received Gus from bobby. For all the folks on this thread and the "Finally" thread stating they've gotten nothing from bobby, please add some real and helpful posts over on fauna. Include your emails!


----------



## chelvis (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Fauna can be difficult to be taken serious on. To make it work for you put everything you have in writing from Booby up. Make sure to give a timeline (date you first called, deposit was made, made the second payment) be warry of phone call as there is no physical proof. If you can put up snap shots (minus personal info) of the paypal payments. Avoid using harsh language and name calling. If everyone that did not get a tegu did just that it would show that this is not a one time thing. Fauna already have a negative view on Bobby, however the forms are often full of name calling and put new buyers off on reading them! This is the opposite of what people want. You want people to read and be aware. Keeping things clean and easy to understand will allow people to make the best decisions. 

With Fauna being full, you can also do that here. This was Bobby's site a long time ago but the MODS and Josh have done a good job making it neutral (if you have been here as long as I have you remember the founding of this site). Put up all the facts you have that way when people investigate they are not overloaded with try to find the few facts in a long list of insults. Use the numbers to your advantage, there is an alarming number of people who have been shorted by the looks of it. 

Its sad to see that a breeder that use to be so highly respected has slipped so far.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

My bf just got off the phone with Bobby and he said he has 600 tegus left to ship.unfortunately he gave no info on timelines.just that the march deposit ones were 'coming up soon '.he said someone recorded a phone conversation and put it on a site and the police went to the person's house that recorded the phonecall...he said he can't send out a hundred at a time because he doesn't want any to get hurt because the more you send out at a time the risk of harm is higher.I wish my bf had asked what I told him to...specifically what deposit month is shipping out this week.but he got off the phone before asking.grrr.anyway...just trying to update on the side of 'let's assume he's filling orders...but just got over his head and now has an attitude because he's being attacked.' I'm not saying everything's great now...I'm just trying to stay positive as I try to fight my sadness and growing anxiety over this.on another note,zoo creatures in plaistow has argentine black and white babies for 250 and reds for 400... they also have the columbians.an option in case things really don't happen with Bobby ...*sigh*

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dgates08 (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I want to know if there is anyone out there who has actually received a 2012 tegu from Varnyard yet??


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



dgates08 said:


> I want to know if there is anyone out there who has actually received a 2012 tegu from Varnyard yet??



A few people got extremes or AA. Like 2 or 3 that I am aware of.

Nobody got a red. I've heard everything from 'none hatched' to 'he sold them all to germany' about the reds.

To the best of my knowledge, nobody has gotten a regular b&w. Please correct me here if anyway has.

There is no doubt that he really does still breed tegus. If nobody got a tegu the scam would be instantly realized. As I said in a previous post, I believe he only ships out something like 20 tegus to the 20 people most likely to make a youtube video of 'My 2012 Varnyard....', and just collects hundreds of deposits that he doesn't intend to fullfil.

Anyone who was not in that lucky 20 he used to perpetrate the scam is most likely not going to ever be shipped anything. The more you believe this 'timeline' story, the harder it is for you to pursue actions against him.

Even if you were to take him at his word, if he still has 600 animals left to ship out of 800 that he took deposits for, and he is purposely spreading out the animals to 10 tegus every monday for 'safety', those hypothetical animals would not be arriving for another 12 months. The 'timeline' is the scam. There are no more tegus. He is straight up lying to you on the phone. He is stealing your money. Fight back.





http://www.ic3.gov/complaint/default.aspx


----------



## the_cw (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I've already filled out an IC3 report and hope others do the same. Here I am sitting at 4 days without a response back about a refund. I'm with todeyius.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

There's no way he has 600 tegus. Sorry but I don't believe it. No reds = way less. Let's say 1 clutch of AA since he only has one female to produce with. How many B&W's does he produce per year? I doubt he could even sell 600 tegus with the market right now. It'd have to be a helluva lot. How many eggs are typically in a clutch of tegus? 30 or 40 average? He'd have to have around 15 black and whites that laid eggs. Even if it's 60 per clutch which I find extremely unlikely as a consistent clutch size then he'd still have to have at least 10 females producing with a perfect hatch rate. I don't buy 600 per year.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

This whole 600 tegus shipped to Germany and how he takes you all off his lists for reds just makes me laugh. You put a deposit down, correct? So in a normal situation, a deposit guarantees you the product you've paid for, reserving it in a sense. Bobby's methods are foolish and unprofessional. So glad the truth is finally being shed, this whole situation got blown off last year when the same thing happened with the reds. A thief is what he is after 2 years of unexplained events. I use to regard Bobby at such a high level of respect and even had stock from him a couple years ago, unfortunately I recommended him to several handfuls of people interested in purchasing tegus. NEVER, will that happen again!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

He told my bf in that same conversation on the phone today that he has 300 animals of his own that he breeds...hmmm.well considering my anxiety about this experience is triggering cluster migraines ( I have chronic pain and have been bedridden since friday this time)... my bf said he's taking me to zoocreatures in plaistow, nh tomorrow and paying 250 for a nice argentine blk and wht who still has green head...anyone in my area just fyi they also have baby reds but for 400. Not sure if that's helpful to anyone....this whole thing is so sad and horrible.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Posting someone's address or phone number on-line with the intent of causing then harm can be construed as harrassment. I am editing posts to remove that information.

If your posts are being edited or removed, it is to protect Josh, the owner of the forum.

Chelvis, thanks for your support. I remember when posts were removed and people banned all the time just for disagreeing. That is not happening any longer. No one is removing posts to stop any discussion.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

If anyone who has done business with Bobby is unhappy with his service, I believe his address is on the internet.I have chosen to buy from a local breeder and when/ if Bobby calls me to ship baby I'll make decision then ( to sell or keep...depending on my ability to care for two). I will not order another animal from him.unfortunately this experience has ruined it.but I made the decision to trust an online business without real 'contract ' and for the record, I had a huge issue with a well known computer company charging me and sending me two six hundred dollar laptops...long story short bbb was involved.same with dispute with verizon.all I'm saying is big or small...business and customer service can suck and we live learn and move on...this is horrible for all of us who suffered but we each have our own way of dealing with it.I hope everyone gets their money back who goes that route. And finds reputable breeders to get their babies from.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

You can post anything you want to direct someone to find a public record. ahem 

You just can't post an address, especially because in this case it also a residential. It may seem like I'm trying to be a PIA, but if you cover your butt, it usually works out better for you in the long run.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Aka post the link where you got the info from guys. It's easy and won't put the forum in jeopardy.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



TegusRawsome80 said:


> Aka post the link where you got the info from guys. It's easy and won't put the forum in jeopardy.



http://www.networksolutions.com/whois-search/varnyard-herps-inc.com


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

On a side note...that makes me want to make some changes in my own domain registration.


----------



## frost (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

wow,this head has gone on for a long time.seems like ever since bobbys lost most of his stock people have had problems with getting tegus. guess im one of the lucky ones that got what i wanted and received updates almost for 3 weeks straight before i got my tegus.It might the be that you are emailing him or w/e in a threatening manor and are being rude so he isnt going to talk to you.i have received two tegus from him and haven't had a complaint yet.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I am being somewhat rude, and I suspect others are too, but that's mostly due to him not giving any real information. Like, for instance, insisting he would ship animals on a date and then not responding, etc. Now, I'm expecting a refund from him and have heard *nothing*. I think I have a right, such that there is, to be rude.


----------



## frost (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

well i expect those who aren't getting their animals that they payed for to be upset. i was just saying that that is most likely why he isn't answering.or hes dodging you.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I just got off the phone with him. He says he shipped out tons of Tegus today(anyone else hear from him?) and he will give me my refund for the second $75. However, when pressed, he did call me a number of offensive racial slurs that I will not repeat. Guy seems like he's in way over his head and had no answer for why he hasn't shipped recently other than "the weather." To be honest, I was very disappointed having that conversation.


----------



## TeguLouie (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

this was the dumbest video i have seen about this entire situation. how can anyone prove that that is bobby's house. someone else perpetuating the hate. the people that have something owed to them have a reason to be angry but not to blast him or where he lives. this should be taken down.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Yes, that has been removed before. The idea is to be a little more "20/20", "Dateline", "60 Minutes", and a little less "Maury Povich", "Divorce Court". Be angry, post what happened, but not in a libelous manner, a manner that can be construed as harassing (for Josh's sake and to protect your own claim), and without offensive language.


----------



## Josh (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I have gone through this thread and removed posts that were senseless, full of vulgarities, or disrespectful to a moderator in ANY way. These types of behaviors will NOT be tolerated. Our moderators VOLUNTEER their time here and they deserve your respect because they do a fantastic job moderating TeguTalk the way I would like them to. If you have an issue with a mod, take it up with me. PM me or email me [email protected] Anything else will be deleted and possibly cause for a warning or banning.
I understand some of you are upset - I would be too! - but name-calling and speculating isn't going to help anyone. Many people have posted a few different avenues through which you could pursue contact with Bobby or seek a refund - do so if you choose.


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

toydies is banned?


----------



## Josh (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I am resolving that with him in private.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Tons of tegus to Europe? Which I also don't believe for the record.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I was so hyped to get a hatchling tegu. I wish I could easily wash my hands of all this and take it all back.


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

i got two tegus from him at diffrent times?


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Jeez things blew up. I got no call from Bobby. Didn't have time to call him today, worked all morning, and then set my cage up all afternoon. I decided to just order another tegu, from Laura. I'm still going to go through with legal action against Bobby. Like said before, getting my money back isn't a concern. Just want to make sure he gets what he deserves. Probably going to give him another week to call me though. I will then ask him for a refund lol


----------



## Wil (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I would like to say that I feel for all of you that haven't received a tegu or a refund. One thing to remember is, that it takes two people to conduct a transaction and that some of the responsibility falls onto the buyer. Some have even admitted to going through with putting down a deposit after reading some of the negative posts written.

I can understand why some resort to name calling and bashing, but when this happens it really does make the claims lose credibility in some peoples eyes. Although I am only speaking for myself, I would like to think that both Josh and the other Mods would like to see others "be the better person" instead of resorting to labeling, bashing, or "stirring the pot". 

Remember, there is strength in numbers and word of mouth is a powerful tool. I do hope that everyone gets what is owed to them.


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 10, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I heard nothing but good things when I asked people about him in march of 2011 


I'm filling out an IC3 form. I'll be turning it in on October 1st. Please add me on FB or take my email if you want info or proof about my transaction with bobby for legal action. I've documented it fairly well.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

He had a great business reputation until last year.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I watched that video about Bobby's property, it's rubbish. I know many people who have visited his facilities and to claim he has no stock and that all he sells are imports is pure idiocy. I do not support his actions but i will say he has an outstanding stock. 

On a side note, those of you who are still looking to purchase tegus should check out Ty Park or Johnny LaRocca at Tegu Terra. Both are very reputable breeders and many, including myself, have purchased from them.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



Wil said:


> I would like to say that I feel for all of you that haven't received a tegu or a refund. One thing to remember is, that it takes two people to conduct a transaction and that some of the responsibility falls onto the buyer. Some have even admitted to going through with putting down a deposit after reading some of the negative posts written.
> 
> I can understand why some resort to name calling and bashing, but when this happens it really does make the claims lose credibility in some peoples eyes. Although I am only speaking for myself, I would like to think that both Josh and the other Mods would like to see others "be the better person" instead of resorting to labeling, bashing, or "stirring the pot".
> 
> Remember, there is strength in numbers and word of mouth is a powerful tool. I do hope that everyone gets what is owed to them.



I'm sorry, but that statement is complete horse manure. Is it also 50% the rape victim's fault for wearing a short skirt in a neighborhood that has previously had rapes? *Bobby is a liar. He is engaged in criminal activities intentionally defrauding people. He is to blame.* Anyone who says otherwise is a rape-enabler. Of course people are angry. Granted, name calling doesn't help.. but neither does rape-enabling. Bobby Hill is a criminal.

I gave you no excuses for deleting this post, so don't.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



TeguBuzz said:


> I watched that video about Bobby's property, it's rubbish. I know many people who have visited his facilities and to claim he has no stock and that all he sells are imports is pure idiocy. I do not support his actions but i will say he has an outstanding stock.
> 
> On a side note, those of you who are still looking to purchase tegus should check out Ty Park or Johnny LaRocca at Tegu Terra. Both are very reputable breeders and many, including myself, have purchased from them.



Ty is sold out. I emailed him the other day.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



Diablo said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > I watched that video about Bobby's property, it's rubbish. I know many people who have visited his facilities and to claim he has no stock and that all he sells are imports is pure idiocy. I do not support his actions but i will say he has an outstanding stock.
> ...



Try Johnny or other private forum breeders, like Ty. Didn't know he was sold out but he put out some nice reds and black and whites this year.


----------



## Carnicero (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Has this guy gone off the deep end? (Serious question) I mean maybe all the work and having to deal with hundreds of shipping orders/care for all the tegus/THOUSANDS of dollars and trying to do this all SOLO with no help has drove him mad. Think of the comedian Dave Chapelle...working 23 hour days on his show making millions of dollars guy just went crazy and fell off the wagon. theres gotta be some kind of explanation for all of this and I know Bobby is definatly reading this thread so why not explain himself because if this keeps up it looks like hes going to be in a whole lot of legal troubles. Glad I was one of the few he actually sent a Tegu to granted it was an Extreme. Its a shame this is all happening.


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

What ever happened with the guy that called him and posted it on youtube, did he really get introuble for that?


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



bmx3000max said:


> What ever happened with the guy that called him and posted it on youtube, did he really get introuble for that?



No, I believe that was DrPepper who recorded that.

Bobby is just trying to scare people out of not recording conversations with him because he knows he is committing fraud and doesn't want a record of it.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Bobby said he went to the police and that he was going to be arrested for it being a felony.


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Is it still on youtube and isint drpepper still on here? Im wondering if thats true


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

He can't get arrested for recording it. If anyone can get arrested for committing anything in this whole situation, it'd be Bobby. He's just trying to scare people off when all he really has to do is speak up, tell people what happened, and return their money if he can't provide them with what the paid for.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

As much as it sucks that so many people have been robbed by Bobby, it is nice that people are finally waking up and realizing they are in the middle of a major fraud. This is much more productive than every week having a discussion about how the magical weather has delayed shipments of 1% of bobby's invisible tegu stock. 

I really hope there is nobody out there still waiting until October to accept the truth. I hope everyone still has time to find hatchlings from other breeders before everyone is completely sold out for the year.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Yeah, considering he told me yesterday he had shipped "tons" of Tegus on Monday...and I don't think people have heard anything. He sounded very tired. I'm pretty convinced it's fraud based on the conversation and tone.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



TeguBuzz said:


> He can't get arrested for recording it. If anyone can get arrested for committing anything in this whole situation, it'd be Bobby. He's just trying to scare people off when all he really has to do is speak up, tell people what happened, and return their money if he can't provide them with what the paid for.



http://legallad.quickanddirtytips.com/the-legality-of-recording-conversations.aspx

You do need to have permission / to have informed the other party that the call is being recorded. At the very least, the recorded call drpepper has could not be used as submissable evidence in a court room.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



Logie_Bear said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > He can't get arrested for recording it. If anyone can get arrested for committing anything in this whole situation, it'd be Bobby. He's just trying to scare people off when all he really has to do is speak up, tell people what happened, and return their money if he can't provide them with what the paid for.
> ...




Once a court determines that a conversation is private, and covered by the statute, then it will consider various exceptions. The most common, and most litigated, is consent. Federal law allows recording of phone calls and other electronic communications with the consent of at least one party to the call. Thirty-eight states and the District of Columbia have followed federal law and permit individuals to record conversations to which they are a party without informing the other parties that they are doing so. These laws are referred to as "one-party consent" statutes, and as long as you are a party to the conversation, it is legal for you to record it.


Twelve states require, under most circumstances, the consent of all parties to a conversation. Those jurisdictions are California, Connecticut, Florida, Illinois, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Montana, Nevada, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania, and Washington. Be aware that you will sometimes hear these referred to inaccurately as “two-party consent” laws. If there are more than two people involved in the conversation, all must consent to the taping. The more accurate term is "all-party consent."


Which Law Applies? Generally, the law of the jurisdiction in which the recording device is located is considered to be controlling. This makes some sense because the violation does not necessarily relate to where the words are spoken but, rather, where they are recorded. At least two Massachusetts courts have agreed with this analysis but it should be noted courts in some other jurisdictions have analyzed this issue differently, looking to the intent of the legislature in enacting the legislation.


California provides an exception-You can record someone without their consent, if it will be used to prove kidnapping, extortion, bribery, or a violent felony.


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Let me know if there's any word from him today please.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Nothing on my end. I've honestly lost hope in him shipping anything. I will be filing those forms and sending him a letter from my lawyer soon though.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I'm 13 years old and put my trust in Bobby as well as my 2 years of savings from babysitting, plant watering, pet sitting, etc.....He keeps putting me off and everyday says, "I'm trying to ship your tegu to you today, but if not will definitely send yours out tomorrow." Which is what he has been saying to me for the 5 days. If he rips me off I won't be able to get a tegu for probably another year or so (until I save up enough money again)....I have been researching tegu non-stop since I started saving my money, its 40 gallon breeder is fully setup and ready, I even made myself a little "fund" for its food. The worst thing about this experience is the fact that bobby doesn't take me seriously since I'm a kid.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

There has to be something everyone can do to pull together to get Kian his Tegu.. He is a good kid and has done all his research!


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

What kind of tegu did you order? Did you pay him the full price or only the deposit so far?


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



todeyius said:


> What kind of tegu did you order?



Argentine B&W.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

He's honestly ripping off a kid? What a joke. 

Have you spoken with him today ReptileGuy?


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



ReptileGuy said:


> todeyius said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of tegu did you order?
> ...



Check through some of the previous posts on this thread where people talk about other breeders, track down somebody that still has a b&w available, and its yours.


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Just wondering has anyone actuly seen his establishment?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

It's one thing to scam a person, but to do this to a child is uncalled for... If there is anyone here that can Help my friend Kian that would be great..



bmx3000max said:


> Just wondering has anyone actuly seen his establishment?



No one that I know of has seen his place, there have been post in the past from someone that posted pics of a house that claimed was Bobby but that was hear say too


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



todeyius said:


> ReptileGuy said:
> 
> 
> > todeyius said:
> ...



I wish it were that easy....All my savings are in Bobbys hands. I don't have enough money left to afford a tegu.


----------



## Teguzilla (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

It's awful a lot of people won't be getting a tegu  I'm not going to bash Bobby or say anything wrong but he definitely needs to let everyone know what's really going on instead of giving them the run around. No offence to any of the mods here that have defended Bobby but he is clearly wrong for what he's doing. I would be angry too if I used my hard earned money to buy one of his tegus and then months later, never receive it. He's losing a lot of potential buyers. I too was going to get a tegu from him but after last year's mishaps, I kinda had a feeling it would be bad idea. I really hope he comes around and let everyone know what's the holdup.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I meant to imply that it would be taken care of =)

now go find yourself new little best friend!



ReptileGuy said:


> todeyius said:
> 
> 
> > ReptileGuy said:
> ...


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I sent him an email today, hopefully I'll get a response soon. I told him that I expect an acknowledgement by the 13th. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



todeyius said:


> I meant to imply that it would be taken care of =)
> 
> now go find yourself new little best friend!
> 
> ...



Who would pay for it??


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



todeyius said:


> I meant to imply that it would be taken care of =)
> 
> now go find yourself new little best friend!
> 
> ...



Thank you.. Kian is a good kid and did not deserve this.. i mean to scam a child is wrong, kian has ben waiting along time and knows how to take care of a tegu and is a good kid to boot! He will and would take great care of a tegu


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I'll take care of it


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



todeyius said:


> I'll take care of it



Thank you so so so much! Your just made my day, heck with it, you just made my whole year! Nobody has ever done something so nice for me....I don't even know what to say :O


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



todeyius said:


> I'll take care of it



Your a great person.. thank you


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok guys I just talked to bobby and he said he shipped out a lt yesterday and is continuing today he4 also said that he will try to ship mine today. now I have waited for over a year and i can tell you i have had my doubts but i still remained patient. also its one guy doing all of the shipping and what not so give him a bit of some slack. he has had a rough year with both losing tegus last year and then having to transfer those over to this year. also the weather has not been in his favor. 

Please be a bit more patient


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 11, 2012)

Has he given you a tracking number?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 11, 2012)

He has been telling my friend this also for the last past mos too! He has scammed my friend and he is only a kid.. NOT GOOD


----------



## LizardzRock (Sep 11, 2012)

in my mind it is not about patience anymore. I have been patient. Its about me not getting my tegu when promised. I am not too stoked about getting a tegu that it is most likely gonna hibernate right as I get it or after a week or two of having it. He told me that the latest was gonna be late july/early august, and that is the latest he said. I would have gone with someone else if I would have known it would be like this. Everyone has their own reason for the way they feel about this situation. It has caused issues for ppl logistically, financially, emotionally, etc. Everyone has been affected whether they have been waiting 3 months or over a year like yourself(I feel for ya). Bottom line is he is making promises he cannot keep and along with the disposal of others money. So it becomes extra personal in my mind. I wish everyone waiting the best of luck so that your "situation" is resolved one way or another.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I just bought a blk and white argentine from zoocreatures in plaistow,nh.the green on the head is pretty much gone but they said prob 2something months old.he is beautiful and calm and I'm sooo happy.if/ when Bobby comes through I'll have to sell it to get money back.zoo creatures has more blk and whts and only one red left...just in case anyone in area is looking.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

Gotta say todyieus is a good guy he gave my family his tegu from varnyard....happy another happy kid can have thier tegu just like todyiuse gave my brother his


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

That's a very kind and generous thing to do and it's nice to know there are still caring people out there. There are quite a few links to B&Ws for sale on Kingsnake.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 11, 2012)

_Can one of the mods join these two threads to keep all of the info in one place.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=12395_


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

He has been telling me the same thing, then the day he says he will put in my order, he says he will try but if not tomorrow. Which is what he has been telling me for the last 5 days ever day. He is a bad guy, AKA a scammer.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

okay 1st imma start off by saying todeyius your my hero(rotmff lololol) and i know what all of you's are going threw and i hope he gets whats coming to him...i read all the post and i feel really sorry for that lil boy cause i thought it was just my son he scammed my soon washed my car cleaned the house change his lil sister just to make that money so he can buy a tegu i then researched and i choose varnyard witch was a mistake and as ya know my soon never received it so i went and bought him a red argentine tegu that i payed a pretty penny for...and i did it cause my son was heart broken and he worked hard i mean very heard to make that paper and then to have some low-life rob scam my ten year old thats why i said todeyius your my hero....no homo but todeyius i got a lot of love for you daddy and i dont even know you but anybody thats willing to help out some in need is always a great person....now yes Mr.hill did report that to the cops and they never showed up at my door NEVER as a matter of fact i didnt know anything about it till yesterday when i emailed him and asked him for my refund or my tegu and thats when he told me that and i called the sherif office and spoke to the officer and he asked me if i was harassing Mr.hill and i told him that never happened i sent him all the email between me and Mr.hill and i emaild him the video i posted as well as my paypal complaint # my bank complaint #and my IC3 form i filled out he read everything and the officer said thank you i'll keep in touch i said bye that was that never did a police officer come to my house...i did take down the video from youtube cause a representative from you tube called and ask me to remove it cause they were getting a lot of emails from a person complaining so i did and that was that......BUT TODEYIUS YOU REALLY ARE A GOOD PERSON THAT LIL BOY IS GONNA TELL HIS GRAND KIDS ABOUT YOU LOLOLOL


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



DoctorPepper4 said:


> okay 1st imma start off by saying todeyius your my hero(rotmff lololol) and i know what all of you's are going threw and i hope he gets whats coming to him...i read all the post and i feel really sorry for that lil boy cause i thought it was just my son he scammed my soon washed my car cleaned the house change his lil sister just to make that money so he can buy a tegu i then researched and i choose varnyard witch was a mistake and as ya know my soon never received it so i went and bought him a red argentine tegu that i payed a pretty penny for...and i did it cause my son was heart broken and he worked hard i mean very heard to make that paper and then to have some low-life rob scam my ten year old thats why i said todeyius your my hero....no homo but todeyius i got a lot of love for you daddy and i dont even know you but anybody thats willing to help out some in need is always a great person....now yes Mr.hill did report that to the cops and they never showed up at my door NEVER as a matter of fact i didnt know anything about it till yesterday when i emailed him and asked him for my refund or my tegu and thats when he told me that and i called the sherif office and spoke to the officer and he asked me if i was harassing Mr.hill and i told him that never happened i sent him all the email between me and Mr.hill and i emaild him the video i posted as well as my paypal complaint # my bank complaint #and my IC3 form i filled out he read everything and the officer said thank you i'll keep in touch i said bye that was that never did a police officer come to my house...i did take down the video from youtube cause a representative from you tube called and ask me to remove it cause they were getting a lot of emails from a person complaining so i did and that was that......BUT TODEYIUS YOU REALLY ARE A GOOD PERSON THAT LIL BOY IS GONNA TELL HIS GRAND KIDS ABOUT YOU LOLOLOL



I definitely will. I thought I was gonna have to save up for another 2 years to be perfectly honest until todeyius came into the picture. Me and him have both found a nice man selling some 2 month old argentine black and white tegus. I don't know what I would do without todeyius....and thank you sarefina for giving me the link to this or I would have never met todeyius.


----------



## rusty (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*



chelvis said:


> Thank you Wil.


last time i called bobby told me had 700 to ship out and that was a month ago i really thought this was the guy to buy from the web site was great so i bought from him wish i didnt now after ready all the post and that other people are still waiting just like me


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 11, 2012)

*RE: Those waiting for Varnyard to ship...*

I just wanted to say thank you again to todeyius also.. You have stepped up and made Kian a very happy guy. You are forever in my thoughts..So to you thank you over and over.. Another HERO in my book!... And to Kian I will do anything and everything to help you!


----------



## lexee126 (Sep 11, 2012)

Talked to bobby last night he said he would be shipping today and would call me with the tracking number. I havent heard from him yet but when or if I do I will let everyone know.


----------



## Arxilca (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been lurking and observing for a while now, and I thought I might as well add my story. I had heard nothing but praise about Varnyard when I decided last year (after months of saving and research) that I was ready to get a tegu. _(Note: When I sent the first payment I didn't know anything about the "red fiasco" of last season; I assume that by the time all that happened I had already decided to order from Varnyard since my research began many months prior to actually placing my deposit.)_

*December 31, 2011:* Initial half of deposit
*June 2nd, 2012:* Hatching email & completed deposit
*~July 29th, 2012:* Spoke to Bobby on the phone about receiving my tegu. The temperatures were over 100 degrees in my area, and he told me that a ban had been placed on live animal shipments because of the heat wave. He also said it was his personal policy not to ship if it was over 90 degrees.
*September 11th, 2012 (today):* No emails, calls, or other contact from Bobby since.

I saw posts from those who received their extremes and, since it has still been over 90 degrees in my area, I hadn't been too concerned until I read more of the forums and realized that _no one_ had gotten their normals. I don't want to speculate or bash anyone; I'm simply adding my information to this thread in case it will be helpful to anyone. For now, especially because my area's temperatures are still so high, I'm waiting to see how events develop and will continue to check this thread multiple times daily in case things start looking better for those of us in limbo.


----------



## Joerob568 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm honestly not sure what all the fuss is about. I ordered my '12 All American female and after a week or so I saw these posts in the forum and panicked myself because I believed what I was reading. I contacted Bobby and just got mine today. The whole process took about 10 days. Varnyard is still the #1 breeder out there and Bobby is an extremely nice guy. This forum bashing is ridiculous!


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 11, 2012)

just to post my experience on here, which seems to be the opposite of most everyone else's:

i put my deposit down in march, was given the same timeline, my extreme would be available mid june to early july. he answered all my questions before and after i put my deposit down, and i received my healthy tegu on time. i had no issues with him via phone or email.

i hadnt heard about the red fiasco until after i put my deposit down, but i never once worried despite all the panic this year. i suppose i am lucky, but the reason i never took peoples attempts to warn seriously is because they sounded so frantic and non-sensical, worse than the ramblings ive heard from a paranoid schizophrenic. to make it clearer that you have your wits about you and have addressed it from a calm position, compile accounts and evidence, like certain posts here. by no means am i saying all the upset sound like angry internet dwellers instead of informed, concerned consumers. though it is hard to wade through exclamations of disgusts and scams to find pure information. i dont think it is fair to attack someones character based on their inability to handle this properly. there is no doubt in my mind that this was indeed handled badly, but i dont think hes an evil individual who steals kids' allowances. for all i know, he could simply be in over his head, distraught with the loss of animals he obviously cares about or with the thought of losing all he's worked for. for all anyone knows, it could just be a misguided attempt to recover. while reacting with slurs, accusations, and expletives is bad of him to do, ive seen many people reacting to him the same way. why is it ok for you to do it to him, but not for him to do it to you? again, this is not everyone, and i am deeply distressed about the sadness i know this causes. i hope everyone can eventually get their tegu and takes whatever action they think appropriate to recover their money.

i made my decision to go for the "counting the tegus before they hatch" style of buying for my own reasons, and accepted all the possibilities as risks i was actively making. i was lucky and came out unscathed, but as a buyer, i would be forced to take responsibility for my part in the deal whether i realized it earlier or not if i had not been so lucky. while i do not think Bobby is a con artist, the poor people out there that are victims of schemes are all partly responsible in their own way, that - however - does not by any means free the thief of any wrongdoing on their part.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 11, 2012)

First off, I am going to give you the benefit of the doubt that you are a real person. 



Joerob568 said:


> Varnyard is still the #1 breeder out there and Bobby is an extremely nice guy.



I would like to know on what you base this claim?



Joerob568 said:


> I'm honestly not sure what all the fuss is about. I ordered my '12 All American female and after a week or so I saw these posts in the forum and panicked myself because I believed what I was reading. I contacted Bobby and just got mine today.



*I believe you.* All americans are something he does still have some of. He has been trying to sell them to people who put down deposits on red tegus but won't be getting them. The problem is the 100 people who have been waiting forever and are being fed contradicting stories every day from Varnyard. bmx3000max also got an AA from him on very short notice. *I believe that happened also.* That being said, it does not change the fact many people are just being lied to every day. In fact, it completely reinforces my argument. *Everyone waiting for a B&W right now that believes you just got your gu should be infuriated that this happened.*




HeatherN said:


> ...the poor people out there that are victims of schemes are all partly responsible in their own way...


I honestly cannot believe you said that. They have to live with the consequences of their actions, yes. That the idea that they are in any way _responsible_ for brining this fraud upon themselves *is utterly offensive.*


I am sitting here in utter bewilderment. I don't even know what to say. Somebody else please chime in.


----------



## frost (Sep 11, 2012)

that has to be one of the most offensive and rude things iv heard heard today. how could you even think that?


----------



## the_cw (Sep 11, 2012)

Just for the record, nobody here is claiming Bobby is bad with the All American/Giants, etc. It's B&W's we're talking about here.

Also, blaming the victim is not helpful. Even, as you say, it doesn't give Bobby the right to get away with fraud, it still is an offensive thing to say. I'm glad you got your Tegu, really, but this should be more of an issue of empathy rather than telling people to calm down. The fact of the matter is this: Bobby has given conflicting statements on why he hasn't shipped and, when confronted, digs further in and insults/accuses the buyers. How is this a successful, or even ethical, business practice? He should be called out for these issues so people can make more informed decisions. I mean, there *is* a reason there's no thread like this about LLLReptile, TeguTerra or other places. They don't insult, lie to or otherwise ill inform their clientele. I'd like to believe we're all looking for the same thing: reputable breeders and sellers of healthy, happy animals. The thrust here is to make sure we keep the community informed of this.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 11, 2012)

Joerob568 said:


> I'm honestly not sure what all the fuss is about. I ordered my '12 All American female and after a week or so I saw these posts in the forum and panicked myself because I believed what I was reading. I contacted Bobby and just got mine today. The whole process took about 10 days. Varnyard is still the #1 breeder out there and Bobby is an extremely nice guy. This forum bashing is ridiculous!



Forum bashing?

I'm tired of hearing all this talk of forum bashing. We are discussing what Bobby is doing to us and why we are displeased with it. I, like ReptileGuy, am still a kid (sort of I guess). I'm 17 and I saved some money up from my part time job and paid for a tegu in full from Bobby. I put the first half down on May 30th 2012, and paid it in full on July 21st 2012 when he told me that the eggs were hatching and it would be around three weeks until he shipped out. I waited those three weeks and heard nothing. I waited longer and longer, and emailed him a couple times asking about my tegu and heard NOTHING. During this waiting time I bought a 120$ cage, I bought all the lighting, I bought all the thermometers and hygrometers for the cage. I told a lot of people about how I was gonna get this cool amazing lizard. Now I look like an idiot as days, weeks, months go by and I have received nothing. I have just about 300-400$ in this so far. I emailed Mr. Hill yesterday and put the words "Legal Action" in the subject line. I left my desk after sending it, and came back two minutes later to have a phone call and email from Bobby. He is ONLY interested in speaking with you if it will benefit him. The fact that you received a tegu within 10 days absolutely PISSES me off to no end. I have virtually given up with any hope of receiving a tegu. All the excitement and curious researching I did on tegus while waiting has stopped. I almost don't even want one anymore if it means putting up with this crap much longer. It is a shame honestly. He should not be running a business. No respectable business owner would EVER respond to customers with cussing, or anger in any situation. Yet again and again I hear of how he responds to some people who feel they have been wronged. Sorry for the rant, but to even suggest this is bashing in any way is ridiculous. This is the truth as sad as it is.


----------



## nbmiller59 (Sep 11, 2012)

If i remember right todeyius in another thread said something about being a rape enabler and that offended me. People on here blow things out of proportion. Im done with the crybaby attitudes. One second you are enjoying someone's posts of there gu tthen like you tube you nd up on the most horrible section ever. Poo on you people poo


----------

